# Softwaresammler - eine Betrugsseite?



## Unregistriert (4 Oktober 2009)

Ich habe nicht schlecht gestaunt, als ich neulich eine Rechnung von Softwaresammler in meinem E-mail Postafach gefunden habe.

Die Kurzfassung: Ich habe mich dort anscheinend mal angemeldet um irgendeine freeware downzuloaden(glaub es war adobe reader oder ein flash player). Jedenfalls kam dann eine mail, in der Stand, dass die Anmeldung kostenpflichtig war und ich nun 90€ überweisen soll(An eine Erwähnung dieser Kosten auf der Seite kann ich mich nicht erinnern). Nachdem ich erstmal nichts dergleichen getan hatte, kam die erste Mahnung.

Ich habe mich bereits über das Thema informiert. Es wird ja geraten nicht zu Zahlen und nur auf einen Gerichtlichen Mahnungsbescheid zu antworten, wenn es sich um dubiose Seiten handelt. 
Meine Frage nun: Hat schon jemand mit der Seite Softwaresammler derartige Erfahrungen gehabt, und vor allem: handelt es sich dort um solch eine Seite, wo ich die Mahnungen einfach ignorieren kann.

Achja, falls das eine Rolle spielt: Ich war leider so dumm und habe dort meine echte Adresse, meinen echten Namen usw.. angegeben.


----------



## webwatcher (4 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Softwaresammler - eine Betrugsseite?*

hier geht es weiter 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...ad-de-softwaresammler-de-me-too-postings.html


----------

